

Apple May Have Just Killed an Open Source Project - weizenbaum
http://readwrite.com/2015/03/25/apple-foundationdb-github-closed-source

======
27182818284
Depending on its license, anyone who has cloned the repo can essentially just
put it back up somewhere else, right? No more a death than MySQL's at the
hands of Oracle.

